
New font Sans Forgetica designed to boost your memory - pm24601
https://www.cnet.com/news/new-font-sans-forgetica-is-designed-to-boost-your-memory/
======
MH15
This is actually quite interesting... I wonder about the link between fonts
like this and the idea that writing is better than typing for remembering
things?

~~~
jaclaz
Main thread/previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18129075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18129075)

